# Yamaha generator



## Guest (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi guys I,ve got a Yamaha ef12000de generator got it real cheap prob is when I come to use it I have to renegise it to make power what would be the fix once it's energised it's fine and does any one know where I could get a new or used gas tank. Thanks. Spike


----------

